# Ignorance of some people!



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Ah in college yesterday the topic of steve irwin came up in class conversation, and i get quite tetchy if someone slags him off anyway, but some ol fat lass had to come out with............ he deserved to die for antagonsing them animals! There is so much wrong in that statement it would take pages to get my feelings on that fully. But in a nutshell in no circumstances did he even deserve to have his knee scraped let alone killed, and he did more for them animals than the rest of us put together.

Sorry to bring this back up, but rant over.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

an you calling her some ol fat lass...........is any better ?


people have different views on things and to what some people may see as wonderful..............others think is stupid 


my mum an dad dont understand my love for animals an why i take the dogs in i take in...............they think im mental...............but at the end of the day thats their perogative : victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

everyone is entitled to their opinion... if you disagree then that's your chance to engage them and possibly bring them around to your way of thinking.... a good arguement is in order.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

i never really liked Steve Irwin, just found him annoying, but i would never say that he deserved to die :? tis a bit extreme


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> *an you calling her some ol fat lass...........is any better ?*
> 
> 
> people have different views on things and to what some people may see as wonderful..............others think is stupid
> ...


totally agree with this, i think you just totally buggered up your arguement puttin that about her, cos i think theres so much wrong in the fat lass statement too


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Shes quite a foul person... i'm laid back and normally dont get wound up over people, but she belittles everything and everyone. But the only thing that really got me is the deserving to die... i think it takes alot for someone to deserve it and to say it that casually about someone i like really got to me.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

sandmatt said:


> , and i get quite tetchy if someone slags him off anyway, .


 
get a life, you didn't know him, you weren't related to him. To most people he was an annoying bloke on TV who did good shit for animals and played with crocodiles.
People are entitled to their opinion on him, if it doesn't match with yours you need to either:

finish junior school
grow some balls and accept opinions differ
stop acting like a tool


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Eugh why do i do these things.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

hes 19...i think hes finished juniour school


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

luke123 said:


> hes 19...i think hes finished juniour school


But my minds still there :2thumb:


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

Agreed he never deserved to die, however as said before you kind of chucked your laid back rant out the window when you slagged this girl off. Everyone should be able to have their opinions even if you don't agree with them.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Darlo_Gal said:


> Agreed he never deserved to die, however as said before you kind of chucked your laid back rant out the window when you slagged this girl off. Everyone should be able to have their opinions even if you don't agree with them.


Yes but not about death... I'll admit im in the wrong, but i think if its an argument like that it should be kept to themselves.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

sandmatt said:


> Yes but not about death... I'll admit im in the wrong, but i think if its an argument like that it should be kept to themselves.


 
aye n so should the fat comment :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> an you calling her some ol fat lass...........is any better ?


If she was foul mouthed about old Irwin and saying he deserve to die whilst also having a poor diet and being obese then yes, I'd call a fat lass a fat lass. After all that would be the TRUTH. Being fat that is. He's hardly going to describe her as some slim lady is he?


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Dextersdad said:


> If she was foul mouthed about old Irwin and saying he deserve to die whilst also having a poor diet and being obese then yes, I'd call a fat lass a fat lass. After all that would be the TRUTH. Being fat that is. He's hardly going to describe her as some slim lady is he?


I love your posts


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> I love your posts


:blush: Can't be many that do mind you:whistling2:


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

No, probably not.


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> No, probably not.


Well said


"O'Doyle Rules"


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

sandmatt said:


> i can come in any trousers i like
> 
> 
> > So somebody else watches QI then
> ...


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

Meko said:


> get a life, you didn't know him, you weren't related to him. To most people he was an annoying bloke on TV who did good shit for animals and played with crocodiles.
> 
> People are entitled to their opinion on him, if it doesn't match with yours you need to either:
> finish junior school
> ...


well said. only his opinion is she a fat lass and therefore entitled to it


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

sandmatt said:


> Ah in college yesterday the topic of steve irwin came up in class conversation, and i get quite tetchy if someone slags him off anyway, but some ol fat lass had to come out with............ he deserved to die for antagonsing them animals! There is so much wrong in that statement it would take pages to get my feelings on that fully. But in a nutshell in no circumstances did he even deserve to have his knee scraped let alone killed, and he did more for them animals than the rest of us put together.
> 
> Sorry to bring this back up, but rant over.


Dont know about ignorence i think its more nieave (sp) because basically you get people comment on somthing they know nothing about it happens all the time at work as im the only person that likes and has a interest in snakes and most wont even look past it being "just a snake".


----------

